
Show HN: Noisli for Android - noisli
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noisli.noisli
======
noisli
Hi everyone,

I'm Stefano and I am one of the two Noisli co-founders.

After launching on Web, iOS and as Chrome extension, today we just launched
our Android app. Yay!!

Quickly about Noisli: Noisli is a service that helps to drown out annoying
noises so to better concentrate and to enhance productivity, and it is being
used by office workers, developers, writers, students and in general by people
that have to work in an environment which is either too loud or too quiet.
Noisli is also used to help you to fall asleep, to mask Tinnitus and to help
with ADD and ADHD..

Being a very small team and aiming for high quality standard in both
experience and design, the development for Android took longer than forecasted
and has sometimes been very challenging. But we worked very hard to make it
happen and I am very excited of this new addition to the Noisli family.

As for every respectable product, we see the development as an ongoing process
and there might still be some bumps along the way, but this is the reason why
any feedback you might have is very precious for us and for our mission.

If you have any feedback or comment I'll be happy to follow up :)

Have a nice day! Stefano

~~~
brudgers
I think having a website: [http://www.noisli.com/](http://www.noisli.com/)
where people can see what the program does without downloading the app is
great.

~~~
noisli
Thanks for the comment! Sure, you can find more info about the Android app
here [http://www.noisli.com/android](http://www.noisli.com/android) and about
all the Noisli apps here
[http://www.noisli.com/apps](http://www.noisli.com/apps) :)

